# Cpt injection



## mamacase1

I have a doctor that injected celstone in the foot,in the offoce,  for morton's neuroma? Would you use 64455? Or 20550?


----------



## dwaldman

Would want to look at what the target of the injection was (ie neuroma or tendon sheath/liagment)

Below I saw on January 09 CPT Assistant

Code 64455, Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, plantar common digital nerve(s) (eg, Morton's neuroma)

Interdigital neuromas (Morton's neuromas) are treated by alteration of footwear, use of metatarsal pads, foot orthotic devices, steroid injection(s) (code 64455), chemical neurolytic injection(s) (code 64632), surgical nerve decompression, incision of the intermetatarsal ligament, or surgical excision of the Morton's neuroma (code 28080).

Prior to CPT 2009, there was confusion regarding the correct code to report when injecting a Morton's intermetatarsal neuroma. The service was felt to be previously reported with the following codes:

     64450       Injection, anesthetic agent; other peripheral nerve or branch

      20550       Injection(s); single tendon sheath, or ligament, aponeurosis (eg, plantar “fascia”)

      28899       Unlisted procedure, foot or toes

Code 64455, Injection(s), anesthetic agent and/or steroid, plantar common digital nerve(s) (eg, Morton's neuroma), which was introduced in the CPT 2009, specifically represents injection of an anesthetic agent and/or steroidal agent into the involved plantar digital nerve interspace. Code 64455 is reported only once per foot, regardless of the number of injections provided, as is reflected in the plural forms for “injection” and “nerve.”


----------

